# 2010 R3 BB Cracks



## enellch (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi, I am starting to see circular cracks around BB (looks like pain only) but it's getting more defined the more i ride it. 

How much before taking it in? Do you have any pictures of what warrantied frames looked like? (it takes me 2hrs one way to get to the shop, hence why i hesitate to swing by)


----------



## Ruby13 (Aug 11, 2011)

To be on safe side I would take pictures and send to LBS to document and get his input.


----------



## outhere (Apr 11, 2011)

The 2010 R3 is well known for having cracking issues around the bottom bracket exactly as you have described. You should decide at what point you are prepared to be without the bike for a while and then take it to the dealer and have it sent in for warranty replacement.


----------



## tommyrhodes (Aug 19, 2009)

Going through the same thing now. Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## enellch (Jun 15, 2011)

Havn't gotten around to bring it in yet. The BB started creaking and give a ticking noice this weekend, so i need to get to it sometime soon. Hopefully it won't take too much time as i don't want to be without the bike...


----------

